# .177 Pellet Gun Guidance



## andrewf (May 7, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a pellet gun. I was looking at the Gamo Whisper but it's a bit on the high end of my price range. I was considering this one because of it's low noise and was wondering if there are others out there that are also on the quiet side maybe for a bit less.

I would like a gun that comes complete with a matched scope.

I've also heard that the guns tend to get quieter as they are fired more. How much more? I borrowed a friends Ruger Air Hawk and it seemed quite loud...but then again it was new (<50 rounds fired)

Any help appreciated.


----------

